# Uncle Z. Euro-pharmacies hgh



## dominiinferni (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys, today I recieved gh from Uncle Z and i would like to share with you the pictures of it.


----------



## dominiinferni (Dec 22, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dominiinferni (Dec 23, 2015)

The box even has an instruction manual, and bac water in an ampule included: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Sweet..


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2016)

Aw man that's nice! Thx for sharing your td. Keep us posted with your cycle.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 31, 2016)

Anyone know why Unclez site is down right now??


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2016)

Must be on your end I'm looking at it right now.


----------

